# Komissar Rex - the show



## ana lucy hernandez (Mar 14, 2013)

Hi everyone, I found a WONDERFUL show and wanted to share it with everyone. Komissar Rex is the story of a beautiful GSD who happens to be a police K9. Rex is more than that!! He is quite "human"! There is never a dull moment. Rex and his human partner are always involved in solving crimes and Rex is a super investigator! 
The show is in German, but is available with English subtitles! Just go on 
YouTube and type in Komissar Rex English Translation. I wish Animal Planet would put it on the air!!! I'm addicted!!!:gsdhead:


----------



## Yoshi (May 12, 2014)

I remember watching Inspector Rex when I was a kid! I didn't care much for his owner, all I wanted to see was Rex! :wub: He's a very smart dog but I don't think that representing him with so many human qualities was such a good idea?


----------



## asja (Mar 22, 2011)

I used to watch that when I lived in Germany in the 1990s. It helped with my German. I remember it's set in Vienna? I still have the Kommisar Rex stuffed dog.


----------



## asja (Mar 22, 2011)

I forgot to mention, I have a stack of those videos on VHS tapes in pal format. That's how old this show is: vhs. I have been meaning to copy them onto dvds. I have a multi-system vhs player, plays pal and ntsc. The German tapes are Pal, US system is ntsc. So I have been meaning to try and see if I run the tapes through my multisystem player into my computer, if they'll copy onto dvd, and then be playable on an ntsc tv.


----------



## GSD Rex (Sep 24, 2014)

I loved the series until 2002 when they changed the team leader Alex by Marc and officer Christian by a woman called Nikki due to the facts that the series is not the same any more as there was and no reason given why they changed both characters. The long story from the first season on was like this fully destroyed. I have the series on DVD and always love to watch it from time to time.


----------



## MichaelE (Dec 15, 2012)

I try and catch it on MyGermanTV via DiSH satellite.


----------



## Mooch (May 23, 2012)

Komissar Rex is awesome  Here in Australia you can buy the DVD's, they are still in German but have english subtitles "Inspector Rex"


----------

